# web cam for vista



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey 

Was wondering if anyone could suggest a good web cam for windows vista. It will be used mainly on messenger to contact my brother in canada.
Any help would be great thanks

Dunc


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, I don't have Vista but I have had good service from the links below, you can ring to ask them to make sure it is right for you.

Hope this helps.

Maxtor

http://www.ebuyer.com/store/Components/cat/Webcams?refmen=tn

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/products/a453x1y0z1p0s0n0m0


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi maxtor

Cheers for that. I will get in touch with them.

Dunc


----------



## LanCat (Feb 9, 2007)

I tried a few and had very good results with the Logitech QuickCam Pro for Notebooks. Should be readily available.


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Just done a few searches over the web and found a logitech pro 5000. Read that this is meant to be a good one but the prices are all over the shop. Found it for £30 on amazon but £16!!!! packaging?

Dunc


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

using an old logitech pro 4000 on vista and its great, has served many years of service and can not see the point of changing just yet, can only guess that the logitech pro 5000 is better, but would certainly recomend logitech stuff


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

gone for it a brought a logitec pro 5000. Heard from people at work that logitec are a pretty good bet. Cheers for your replies.

Dunc


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

chunky79 said:


> Hey
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could suggest a good web cam for windows vista. *It will be used mainly on messenger* to contact my brother in canada.
> Any help would be great thanks
> ...


Yeah yeah!!!!


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

you have to think and act quickly when the wife is sitting next to you


----------

